# Prefab or custom stairs?



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

When I was still framing 95% of the stairs were prefab (fully assembled) They drop them off and we would set them (10 minutes or less) The few times we had problems it was usually the shops fault and they would redo them right.
BTW these were on $400,000+ houses and they were usually speced for carpet.


----------

